# Resume



## rtmore (Aug 11, 2010)

Ruth Gilmore
201 Monroe Ave# Th23							Home: (407) 622-0893
Maitland, Florida 32751							Cell: (407) 690-7656
E-mail: rtmore@hotmail.com
________________________________________
OBJECTIVE:
To secure a challenging position in Health Care Administration with an emphasis on Medical Coding utilizing my previously acquired life skills in the fields of Management, Accounting, and Finance. 

EDUCATION:
•	Diploma, Health Information Technology 	Central Florida College    		July 2008
•	Nursing Program				Maryland Community College	June1991
•	Diploma, Catering & Hotel Management	Government Technical College          Nov. 1987

QUALIFICATIONS:  
Coding:	      
•	ICD-9-CM, CPT-4, HCPCS                                            	 
•	Claims editing, claims review process, appeals and denials, pre-authorizations
Computer operation:                                         	 
•	Medical Manager, Medisoft, Microsoft Word / Excel / PowerPoint
•	Medical Terminology and correcting documentation
•	Managing accounts receivable and collections
•	Insurance verification and processing

CERTIFICATIONS:
•	Certified Professional Coder; also an Externship – HIT.
•	Certified Nurse Assistant
•	Certificate in Passing Medication
•	Home Health Aide certificates received from Foundation for Hospice and Homecare, Institute of Gerontology, and The University of Columbia College of Education & Human Ecology. 
•	Nurse Aide Certification in Long Term Care
•	Certified Peer counselor/Educator 
•	Florida Hospital Patient Care Tech certificate
•	Limited Mental Health License training

EMPLOYEMENT:
•	CNA/HHA                                                      TenderCare Professional Assisted Living. 2010 – 
•	Coding/Billing                                                Daryl Nache Institute Tech               2009 - 2010
•	Case Management				Florida Hospital Volunteer	          2010 - Present
•	Patient Sitter 					Primrose Center, Inc.                        2008 – 2009
•	Florida Hospital Sitter				Medical Staffing Network		2001-2007
•	Florida Hospital Patient Care Tech		Firstat Nursing Services		2000-2002
•	Nursing Assistant 				Stanford Center, Inc. 			1997-1999
•	Nursing Assistant				Nirvana Health Service, Inc.           	1996-1998


----------

